# Tutenchamun in München?



## marion9394 (27. April 2009)

Morgäähn zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da in München grad die Tut-Ausstellung ist wollt ich mal fragen wers schon gesehen hat und ob's sich lohnt, der Eintritt ist ja nicht grad ohne - 16 € für ca. 90min (und dann zur zeit noch laaanges anstehen an den kassen)

Mich als alten Mumien-Fan täts ja schon interessieren, aber dafür extra nach münchen gurken und so viel zahln? hm doof
dann müssts schon gut sein ;D

LG


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

wenns sowas in öln geben würde.... würde i gehen .. egal ob andere sagen lohnt sich oder lohnt sich net .. denn im endeffekt muss es dir gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Ägypten etc is immer interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also geh hin sind doch nur 16 euro für ein bissel bildung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2009)

Naja nachdem ich sein Post gelesen habe, vermute ich, er wohnt nicht in der Nähe. Also musst du noch das Bahnticket dazurechnen.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. April 2009)

freund von mir war da und er war wirklich begeistert wobeis bei ihm eher n geschäftstermin war^^


----------



## marion9394 (27. April 2009)

wie das? hauptberuflich mumie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. April 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> wie das? hauptberuflich mumie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö der arbeitet beim archäologischen institut


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Naja nachdem ich IHREN Post gelesen habe, vermute ich, SIE wohnt nicht in der Nähe. Also musst du noch das Bahnticket dazurechnen.






marion9394 schrieb:


> wie das? hauptberuflich mumie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (27. April 2009)

> nö der arbeitet beim archäologischen institut



geilo - traumberuf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
als kleines mädchen wollt ich immer archäologe werden ^^
(bis ich dann später rausgefunden hab, das man da im dreck buddeln muss und studiert haben sollte hihi)


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

ja denke als wir alle damals Indy gesehen haben, wollten wir auch unbedingt Archäologe werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. April 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> geilo - traumberuf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das wollte ich auch immer und aus eben denselben gründen hab ichs auch aufgegeben und dank der tatsache das nur die wenigsten über haupt buddeln dürfen und der rest eher bücher wälzt

edit: wohoooo indyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------

